# Delta Unisaw 34-802 ... Any info out there? (Updated)



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey gang, im in the market for a new tablesaw, hopefully one that will last me for the rest of my life. There's a CL post in my town for a 34-802 unisaw. It looks to be in great shape and comes with 8 carbide blades. From what ive gathered there are 2 types of this saw. Ive got the space for a cabnet saw in the shop so no issues there. Ive been waffling over this saw and a new Grizzly G0175 for a few days and wanted to hear thoughts for everyone. Anyone have this saw? If i go and look at it what should i really look for? Itlll be my maiden voyage into a real tablesaw considering ive been using a Craftsman with a wonderfully sloppy fence and off sized miter gauge.

Here's a link to the post on CL …. http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/2946753171.html


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't own a Unisaw but have used one and they are good saws. Set them up and they normally stay in tune pretty well. People usually figure half price for a used tool and I think this is probably in that range. It might be a little high. I am not sure. Things change with different regions of the country. They bring what you can get for them in your area. This is a better saw than the Grizzly. I am not knocking the Grizzly with this statement. How old is the saw and has it been used commercially? If it is in a home shop and always been there then it should have minimal wear on it. Are the arbor bearings tight? Is it a 1 phase motor or do you have 3 phase in your shop? Do you have 220V in your shop for this saw? Now the decision is yours. If it was in my area I would be interested in it at that price but like I said those things vary from one part of the country to another.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

In my area, its priced pretty reasonably, buit if the blades are good, 8 of em would be a good deal. I do have 220 in the shop but it will need to be extended closer to where the saw would sit, no big deal, ive got a few electrician buddies. Im not sure about its prior life but id guess that it was a home shop but thats speculation. If it does have a 3 phase motor thats a deal breaker for me. How would i check the arbor bearings? Simply spin the blade and listen for obvious clunks, premature stopping? As to the age im not sure id have to see the serial number and do some leg work.

I agree that it would be better than a grizzly, and i do have a fondness for stuff thats older than i am (including my wife hehe). Im really looking for something thats pretty much plug and play with a little bit of tuning. I just dont have the time for a project saw.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you can check the arbor bearings by unplugging the motor then pulling on the arbor. you shouldn't feel any movement. no noises. Those are not supposed to be too difficult to replace but if you don't want to invest anymore in it and don't want to spend a day repairing it then that is understandable. Yes the blades are also a factor in pricing. If those are sharp they are worth something. Normally they have been used and laid back for sharpening later. I own a stack of those. You should PM KnotScott and see what he thinks. He is the table saw guru on here. Many with lots of knowledge but he seems to keep his finger on the pulse of the saw world.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Grandpa, thanks for all the info much appreciated. Im kinda waiting for KnotScott to chime in, hes certainly the resident guru on tablesaws. I dont mind changing the arbor bearings, ive got the puller and i can have my FIL mill me another sleeve to punch it in with. Ive had my nickels and dimes stashed away for the last 8 months to buy a new saw and now im waffling back n forth after some suggestions from LJ MedicKen and others talking about the G0175P. New and shiny is hard to pry my eyes away from but we'll see. Ive contacted the seller in hopes for a peekski this week, its even in the same town.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

You went right knee deep with the "wife coment"

My two cents. Check the arbor, grab it and feel for play. Put a dial indicator on it for runout. All the kids today want saws with a riving knife. I looked for a GO175 and did not see it. I have a hybrid DeWalt so I can't compare to a cabinet saw but heavier is better. What price is the Grizzly saw you are looking at? You probably can't go wrong with either. Then again, eight blades. This could keep you up at night. Good luck.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Now you are looking at a new Chevrolet and a nice pre-owned Cadillac with a new set of tires included (saw blades)
.....LOL.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Dan, I couldnt help it and shes only a year older than i am, but im sure shed whip my ass if she read this lol. My cousin does some metal fabrication so im sure he could come up with an aftermarket riving knife if need be. The G0175P (they polar bear series, hybrid) is around $900 shipped and $1000 with a mobile base. Eight blades is a good deal if theyre of decent quality. I dont have a dial indicator but i guess i could scoop one up cheap enough. After restoring my jointer ive kinda grown fond of old tools especially american made. (cue Hulk Hogan theme song … I am a real american ….. )

Grandpa - i know and being an Eye-talian you know i love me some cadillacs, make those bad boys whte walls and im all over it.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Check out this Craftex saw. Heavy duty, light price. I used to have a contractor saw by Craftex and I am awaiting a call from the Busy Bee Tools team right now to order another! WOOT so excited. SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Check the H.P., that's not a bad price, a little on the high side if it's a 1-1/2 HP (But still not bad). If it's got a 3 or 5 HP motor jump on it. The 52" unifence makes up for the smaller motor to a large extent.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive emailed the owner and hopefully its still available. Now ive read theres2 types of this saw a type 1 and a type 2. Any ideas?

Scot. Thanks for the insight i appreciate it


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have a 10'' 34-802 Unisaw its a type 2 model. So I would get the Unisaw.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a Unisaw as well, I bought it new for $2100.00. *Get a SAW-STOP*. I am not impressed how well it takes ware and if the fence is a Biesemeyer Fence I am not happy with mine, its concave in the middle but it was not when I got it. If you are going to rip a lot of sheet goods you would do better with a 5HP motor.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I finally got in touch with the seller on this saw. Its in a barn currently just on the other side of town and there is good news and bad news. Bad news; i have to wait until next week to look at the saw, the good news; it was a contractors personal use saw and even better, hes taken down his posting. He says the belts have some flat spots on them but it has a new cord and he says there is no run out in the arbor. He has shut down his business and is using the old business saw for his personal now. He also says theres a little rust on the cabinet, im not scared. 10 blades and a couple of overarm guards for it as well.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like fun, let us know when you get the saw.


----------

